
Why You May Not Want to Run Your Own Mail Server - gscott
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/why-you-may-not-want-to-run-your-own-mail-server
======
youseecomrade
For me it's the fear of DNS/domain hijacking, theft and other things I don't
know much about (the whole infrastructure).

E-mail is central to my online identity and a dedicated attacker could make my
life a living hell if he got hold of my domain, even if only by a few hours.
That's the real scary stuff, getting your ip blacklisted is nothing compared
to that.

I know about
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15855081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15855081),
ironically I'm not afraid of losing my Gmail the same way since it's
impossible to talk to a Google-human.

------
walrus01
one of the problems with staying off blacklists, is that unless your smtpd is
hosted at a very attentive ISP ( _not_ a bulk VM/VPS host), blacklists can
encompass the entire /24 of IPs that your single server resides in. You have
no control over the abuse of other VM/VPS tenants with adjacent IPs in the
same block and may never successfully get it taken off some RBLs.

------
dugmartin
If you are thinking of running your own mail server I would recommend mailcow

[https://mailcow.email](https://mailcow.email)

It installs very quickly with Docker and is very simple to configure.

------
meesterdude
I used to run my own Zimbra email server - it was slow, kept crashing, and had
all sorts of weird issues. It also was less than straightforward to get going.

I jumped over to iRedMail and LOVE it. exactly what I wanted. Super fast to
get going, easy to config.

It's true getting things setup can be a pain though - with DNS and all that.
But you can use mxtoolbox to resolve them - but it can take some work.

Still, I love having mail on my own server. Being able to spin up new domains
and easily add email is great. Not having to pay for anything but the hosting
is appealing too.

------
nodesocket
Just use Google Apps or FastMail.

